# Favorite Yellow Perch Lures



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about trying to target some yellow perch and am wondering what anyone else has had their most success with?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> I'm thinking about trying to target some yellow perch and am wondering what anyone else has had their most success with?


Small sliver Swedish pimple with a minnow head. Has done plenty of damage for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Same here... small spoon & minnow head is my first choice. You'll pick up bigger bluegill on that as well.

I've caught a few bigger ones on the ultra light ripping raps and z-vibers, but usually only the really aggressive ones. Get one nice one right away and then lots of followers that won't bite.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

single size 8 gold hook with a split shot 12in above the bottom


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

This lure falls under the category of “vintage” and will be hard to locate, but Do-It makes a mold. 
Northland Swimming Fire Eye Minnow. Their version came with a keeper hook for a stinger. 1/8, 1/4 and 3/8 oz. all work on perch very well. When I fish Erie always have the 3/8 oz tied on. One large shiner on the single lure hook and a couple small shiners on the stinger treble. Lure pulses with all the minnows. Will catch big perch and walleye. If I’m targeting just perch I’ll drop down to one of the smaller sizes (1/4 or 1/8). 
If you make your own from the mold just use a stinger with the loop and plastic cover to penetrate the single lure hook. Been using them since the early 80’s. Killer!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Size 2 Jigging Rap with the tiny treble removed and replaced with a gold Aberdeen hook in size 10(?) with a minnow head. Go up to a size 3 Jigging Rap and keep the treble but put a red Jensen egg on the shaft of the hook. 

Small Hali with a minnow head/red spikes.

McGathy spoons are very, very popular up north. Red bead, tennis ball colored bead, usually chrome or gold blade works best. Forget using them with a flasher in shallow water though as they flutter out of the cone all the time. Just watch your line....you'll see when they hit it. 

Smallest Kastmaster (believe it's 1/6th oz) with some spikes/waxies works well too. 

Dead stick with a live minnow under a slip bobber....if for nothing else to draw fish towards your location.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Wait......... What's a yellow perch!?!?


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Hali’s and buckshot’s with chains tipped with minnow heads or maggots are my go to perch lures. Small jigging raps tipped with a minnow head are also very productive.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to have to go out to the boat because I cant remember the name! There was a guy on this board who used to make and sell jigs. Pretty sure his name was Don. He was from the Cleveland area? It was almost like jigging for 'eyes. It was a heavy jig and had a leader and a treble hook. Lift slow and let it fall hard. One of you fellow old-timers here...help!
I used to catch alot of perch on these. I'm pretty sure Don passed away.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

every lake perch has defrent prefrence of lures.
mosquito lake i used road runer with minow ,it worked good. ice fishing.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'm going to have to go out to the boat because I cant remember the name! There was a guy on this board who used to make and sell jigs. Pretty sure his name was Don. He was from the Cleveland area? It was almost like jigging for 'eyes. It was a heavy jig and had a leader and a treble hook. Lift slow and let it fall hard. One of you fellow old-timers here...help!
> I used to catch alot of perch on these. I'm pretty sure Don passed away.





PromiseKeeper said:


> I'm going to have to go out to the boat because I cant remember the name! There was a guy on this board who used to make and sell jigs. Pretty sure his name was Don. He was from the Cleveland area? It was almost like jigging for 'eyes. It was a heavy jig and had a leader and a treble hook. Lift slow and let it fall hard. One of you fellow old-timers here...help!
> I used to catch alot of perch on these. I'm pretty sure Don passed away.


Old Pete use to make them called old Pete jigging spoons work well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep! It came to me a while ago! . I talked to Don once on the phone. Super nice guy! 
But yes, the name on the package was Old Pete.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Bob Why said:


> Don is Ole Pete. His last name is Petersen. Great guy and great lures. As stated aboe they catch fish. And yes he will custom paint for you. Check out his web site. olepetestackle.com Great selection. I'll be giving hints from there for Christmas.


This is a post from 2007


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> single size 8 gold hook with a split shot 12in above the bottom


johnboy, witha bare hook what do you tip with? A whole minnow or just a head? Waxies, maggots?
Do Crappie Nibbles work?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Do inland perch differ in what they prefer compared to Lake Erie?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> johnboy, witha bare hook what do you tip with? A whole minnow or just a head? Waxies, maggots?
> Do Crappie Nibbles work?


I have literally caught them on a bare hook before while setting the depth on a bobber. But generally, I use a small minnow. the other things may work, but I have not tried them.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Ruminator said:


> Do inland perch differ in what they prefer compared to Lake Erie?


use road runer on botom and put secon hook 12" up on 6" mono,some time they like full minow and some time only head,same like eyes.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> Do inland perch differ in what they prefer compared to Lake Erie?


I've caught perch with the spoon/minnow head combination on both inland lakes and in East/West Harbor as well as Sandusky Bay. Never fished the ice much out on wide open Erie. Then again, seems most have had trouble with those open water Erie perch the last few years.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I keep it simple with a gold 5mm tungsten with 2 or 3 spikes. Works wonders.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

How many years ago was those picture taken


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

That was 2018. That spot hasn't iced up the last 2 years. Its gonna happen this year though!


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I was wrong. Hasn't iced up since 2019. Didn't get as many jumbos though.


----------

